# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Generic Supplements Labtests

## dutchbodybuilder

William had these analysed due to an interview for BoS, and more to come.

----------


## dutch windmill

Hehhehehe  :Smilie:  Excellent mate!

D.W.

----------


## DutchForce

Ha thats good to hear, I have a couple of enanth vials but they are from another batch.

lot: 261323

But they are probably not underdosaged.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

According to the label the Enanthate should contain 250 mg/ml but it turned out to be 376 mg/ml !!!! The Trenbolone should contain 75 mg/ml but contained 91.9 mg/ml!!!  :Elephant:

----------


## Agent Smith

strong gear nice to see some high doses!

AS

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

another one.  :Elephant:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

...and more to come...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

more labtests

----------


## PROUD TO BE DUTCH!

I used the trenbolone and d-bol and the stuff is f*cking amazing. I find it good quality.

Dutch

----------


## judge_dread

I got Anavar by GS...I hope it's good too!

----------


## dutch windmill

Bro, its great..i am using only 30 mgs per day..and the pumps are insane!..i sometimes have to stop my sets because i cant tolerate the pain!

D.W.

----------


## judge_dread

great...that's really great cos I've heard too they are very good.

----------


## Frozenone

I´ve only tryed injectables from GS and from my expirience they are great. I´ve used Enanthate , Prop, Eq, Fina and Overdrive. They are maybe not always so overdosed but you can be sure they are definitly not underdosed.

----------


## bbMAN

> I´ve only tryed injectables from GS and from my expirience they are great. I´ve used Enanthate, Prop, Eq, Fina and Overdrive. They are maybe not always so overdosed but you can be sure they are definitly not underdosed.


I have used FinaGs and it's superb!!! 

Now I would use Overdrive, Work well?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## monte45

read the rules before askin stupid ass things such as this mate....and dont bump old threads.................... :Frown:

----------


## Bratty4him

> ********************************stuff the lab tests are unbeliveable even in anabolics 2006


Not a smart idea! You're asking for trouble asking for sources

----------


## Testostack

> hey does anyone know where i can get my hands on this stuff the lab tests are unbeliveable even in anabolics 2006


 Not the greatest idea you had bro!  :Wink: 
Whatch out!

----------


## Booz

> read the rules before askin stupid ass things such as this mate....and dont bump old threads....................


 :No No:   :Nutkick:

----------

